# Zgłaszanie naruszeń Regulaminu

## Arfrever

Użytkownicy:

Prosimy tutaj zgłaszać przypadki naruszeń Regulaminu:

Obraźliwe / wulgarne posty.

Spam.

Duplikaty innych postów/wątków.

Posty nadające się do przeniesienia do innego subforum.

Jakiekolwiek inne posty wymagające moderacji.

Moderatorzy:

Proszę usuńcie każde zgłoszenie po wykonaniu odpowiednich działań z nim związanych.

----------

